

Simple MVC PHP Framework - herewego
http://blog.maxindelicato.com/2008/11/simple-mvc-php-framework.html
This article details the specifics of a simple PHP based web application framework. There are many different architectural patterns that one can use to develop a web application framework, and for this framework I’ve chosen the Model-View-Controller (MVC) pattern.
======
thwarted
Despite it using PDO, too bad this seems to encourage not using prepared
queries.

~~~
herewego
The data access code was intended to display as simply as possible how the
Model should be architected in regards to encapsulation. Switching out the
data access code itself with something more robust, while still maintaining
the overall Model architecture is in fact encouraged. I should have made that
more clear, thanks for the feedback.

~~~
thwarted
I really think that any documentation that has to do with interacting with a
database via SQL needs to not even hint at the fact that you should, or even
can, build queries as strings. The security in apps have truly suffered
because of PHP's documentation in this regard.

